# Radio / Speaker Upgrade 1968 Convertible



## knucklehead12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Looking for opinions on upgrading the radio in my 68 GTO convertible. Looked through the forums, but could not find anything on speaker locations. I am planning on sending my AM radio to John Cavanaugh to get him to install FM and a MP3 outlet. The radio will come back With outputs for 2 speakers and an amp outlet. I am wondering if a replacement dual speaker in the dash would be sufficient with some rear 6x9 running off the amp? Or would I be better off with the kick panel speakers? Also where would the rear speakers mount in the convertible? Would I need to put a box in the trunk? Or do I need to do something different altogether? Need some help.


----------



## hotcharity95 (Jan 4, 2015)

I am looking for the same info! Rear speaker location info would be good. Unfortunately I don't think there's a good solution. Probably need to put a box in the trunk.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

what i did was I left the factory intact and build this center console with components. It is loud as hell even when top is down


----------



## knucklehead12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Can you post a picture of your console?


----------



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

In my 68 vert I put a modern head unit in the glove box ( not as nice as upgading your factory unit but less expensive). For front speakers I purchased the new kick panels with speakers mounted in them, that still allowed your vents to work (kind of).

The speakers that came pre-mounted sound terrible amd need to be replaced. ( Not sure if its the speakers themselves or the acoustic space behind them).

I then mounted some tweeters by the a-pillars to bring some sound more up at ear level. I also used some encased surround sound style speakers under the seats for the rear seat passengers and added tweeters to the back sides of the center console.

In the trunk I did a custom setup with a sub. I used all pre-exsisting holes for supports so it can be returned to stock in a few mins with no trace. Nothing I did was permanent or damaging in anyway to return to 100% stock, so its limiting on what you can do....


----------



## knucklehead12 (Nov 14, 2013)

68 GTO 4spd,
Do you have any pictures of what you did in the trunk? I got the kick panels without the speakers. Going to install some speakers in them myself as you did. Still baffled as what to do in the trunk area.
Thanks
Lee


----------



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

knucklehead12 said:


> 68 GTO 4spd,
> Do you have any pictures of what you did in the trunk? I got the kick panels without the speakers. Going to install some speakers in them myself as you did. Still baffled as what to do in the trunk area.
> Thanks
> Lee


No prob,

I will find some when I get home tonight, or worst case tomorrow.

Keep in mind though, its not at all stock looking, just very easy to remove.


----------



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

So here is what i currently have in the trunk. I have a couple ideas on the back burner on how to also have a decent setup while still looking "almost" stock. Convertible's are difficult because there is no rear tray to mount some 6x9s on. The last pic is the a-pillar tweeter I was referencing.

Nothing other than bass will make it into the passenger cabin from the trunk. I tried multiple options.

Obviosly if your wiling to cut you could mount speakers in the rear armrest area, but i did not want to do that.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I still that think that we need to think outside the box. What I did on my back rest is great. I have nobody seating in the back seat but yet I can remove at any given time if I like and install my back seat rest. Also if you dont install components in the front you may not get the full sound.


----------



## knucklehead12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures. The trunk piece looks factory.


----------

